# Hedgehog brothers



## Fenner (Apr 23, 2015)

This might be a stupid questions, sorry in advance. I'm a new hedgie owner and adopted TWO hedgehogs instead of one. Call me crazy but gosh, I'm just in love with them. 
Anyway, they aren't biological brothers. They were born 3 days apart but one mom wouldn't care for her litter so the breeder put the babies together with the mom who was taking care of babies and they were all raised together. Foster brothers!? Lol. We got our first hedgehog a week ago and he is pretty friendly after an initial huff/spike when we first get him out. The other has been here for 2 days, he grew a little more slowly so they gave him a bit more time. I know they aren't social animals and they have separate cages of course, but can they go in the playpen together for exercise time? Since they "know" each other. I'm guessing the answer is probably no but I thought I'd ask. If not, I'll just get a 2nd playpen because I like to take them out and play with them for about an hour each night but not until about 10pm. I'd hate to have that last until midnight every night!! 
Thanks in advance, you guys and your experience/expertise are a lifesaver!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm glad you have them in separate cages! I was a bit worried that's where this was going. :lol: I think it would be okay to try them in a playpen together and see how they do. I would not leave them unattended in the playpen together though, even if they seem to get along. Injuries can happen very quickly. If they react negatively to each other at all, including huffing, quilling up, one chasing the other, trying to bite, etc., then it'd be best to have separate playpens too. Good luck!


----------



## Fenner (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for your response. I haven't tried yet, but I'll update if/when I do


----------



## LostBandit (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi There, I recently adopted 2 brother hedgies that have been living together for over a year. I was really worried about keeping them together but the previous owner said she had no problems. I have kept a close eye on them, and the one just runs on his wheel all day and the other just wants to have his snacks and head back to sleep. They are always cuddled up together when they are sleeping and never had any issues with them. I have a spare cage setup in the event they no longer share their brotherly love.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would still really suggest separating them. Hedgehogs are solitary animals and don't need to be housed with others. There can be occasional situations where it works out, but it's really always a risk, and an unnecessary one. Even besides the risk of injuries from fighting, it's not ideal that one is on the wheel all the time and the other doesn't run - they both need access, and it's possible that they could keep each other from eating enough too.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Adding to what Lillysmommy said. 
We simply can't guarantee they will get along or we can catch it if they don't. Most people have lives outside owning hedgehogs, that includes sleeping. As cute as they are we can't watch them 24/7.
Also you can't monitor food, water, and bathroom habits as easily when they share a cage. If one eats or drinks less, the other one may help himself to the extra. Runny poop... Hard to determine who is doing it.


----------

